
Alleged VDOS Proprietors Arrested in Israel - okket
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/alleged-vdos-proprietors-arrested-in-israel/
======
jimhillhouse
Shortly after Krebs broke the news that vDOS had been hacked, Itay Huri and
Yarden Bidani, both 18 years old, who allegedly ran vDOS, according to
krebsonsecurity.com, were arrested. From Krebs, it seems that other booster
services were feeding off of vDOS. Both Krebs articles are really interesting
read.

